#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    ..

## Esam

*    				ɿ*
      				           				         .  				 :
1. 				   :    				           				   . :
  .             				           				manifolds.
  .      .
  .     .
2. 				   :   :
				. .
				.    .   .
				.   .
				.        .. .
				.     .
 				3.   				:   :
				.      				Flares  				.
				.   .
				.    .
				.   .
*   				 :*
  
				           				          				 . 
				             				             				            				.
*   				 :*
      				1.   .
				2.   .
				3.     .
				4.   .
				5.       .
   				  :
       				            				   :
1.       				Spades  				 .
				2.        .
				3.           .
				4.    .


				5.    .
   				 :
       				        ()    				      :
1.   				    .
				2.  .
				3.   .
   				 :
       				          				  :
1.  :        				.
				2.   :         				.
				3.               				 .
   				   :
       				           				      .See More:   ..

----------

